
Demolishing the City of the Future - the-enemy
https://tribunemag.co.uk/2019/04/demolishing-the-city-of-the-future
======
beat
I can't help but localize this to my own home. I live in the "Twin Cities", on
the Minneapolis side. The two cities are different (and competitive) in many
ways. One key difference is their attitude toward historic preservation.
Minneapolis develops far more aggressively, and tears down old buildings all
the time, regardless of historic significance. St Paul preserves its old
architecture much more carefully.

So despite the two cities being separated only by a river and about the same
age, they look quite different.

------
mc32
It’s interesting that these buildings represent such a confluence of
contrasting ideas which support and at times compete with each other.

On the one hand it was an opportunity to break from a colonial past but that
lent to a kind of authoritarian architectural regime (locals -Malay people,
were pushed out and away and a rural way of life was left on life support
mostly on small islands). But at the same time they had their own Asian vision
of a future and architecture and executed pretty well. I mean, for these
blocks of flats, the apartments ranged from about 1400sf to 3300sf. This isn’t
sardine cans.

But now these buildings are old and quaint and regular Singaporeans like _the
new_. So these old building are a bit undesirable and often get sold for
redevelopment into new modern “global” architecture. Some are sought out by
people on the periphery, which is a bit ironic as these started out as being
dwellings for a rising middle class.

------
bogomipz
Aside from Kampong Glam, Chinatown and Little India, Singapore feels largely
devoid of any "sense of of history." I don't mean this as a slight(it's a
fantastic place), just an observation. There's a "sameness" of it all that can
feel almost unsettling at times. Hong Kong is similar in this respect - a
place that looms large in history and yet any semblance of the past has
largely been erased from the cityscape.

~~~
prewett
Where have you been in Hong Kong? There is all kinds of history. Downtown Hong
Kong island has a number of colonial buildings. There is the original
courthouse or something in a plaza around Central. The old clock tower is at
Admiralty. The Star Ferry has been around for decades. There are multiple
active temples around the city. Tai-O village on Lantau still has wooden
junks. If you wander around Victoria Peak there is Victoria Peak Gardens,
which has a colonial building or two. The 100 miles of hiking trails in the
county park system are there because a governor in the 60s or 70s reserved
large areas from building. The city still has bilingual signs in English and
Cantonese, which I can assure you is not the case in both Mainland China and
Taiwan. They drive on the left side of the road--a very non-Mainland thing.
There are double-decker buses all over, also very British. Even things like
the ubiquitous public notices for comment on pre-construction sites is a very
Western idea. The historic Jockey Club has it's name on a dorm in every
university campus (and, of course, the famous race-track is still racing
horses). Even the names of places are their British names, sometimes even in
the Chinese version ("Admiralty" is "Golden Clock", since the clock was the
key feature, since you'd set your chronometer by it). Beijing, for example,
renamed much of it's pre-1949 names to something more revolutionary. Then
there's the "socks" milk tea, a strong milk tea that is a localized version of
colonial British tea + milk (much better than the original, I might add).
There's even a HK culture museum. (There's a HK history museum as well, but
it's been a little edited to support the Mainland ideology.)

But perhaps nothing says "history" quite like that most every day item: money.
Back in the 1800s, banks issued money. Nowadays the State issues money, but HK
notes are still issued by three banks (albeit with strict supervision of the
State), which have their names on them. Personally, I find the ones from the
Hong Kong and Shanghai Banking Company to be the most attractive. The coins
bear more than a passing resemblance to British coinage, too.

I think Hong Kong is a great example of history being integrated into the
culture.

~~~
bogomipz
Kowloon and Hong Kong Island. The Star Ferry is a great time piece, agreed.
However I don't consider Victoria Peak, hiking trails, buses wrapped in
advertisements or bilingual signage to be examples that project a sense of
history. Yes there is still the odd colonial building but they are pretty
exceptional.

------
RmDen
Reminds of of the Bijlmermeer in Amsterdam
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bijlmermeer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bijlmermeer)

A bunch of those buildings were demolished... It also didn't help that El Al
Flight 1862 crashed into 2 of those buildings

------
yardie
Can I make the observation that a 1400sqft (127m^2) 2-bedroom apartment is
friggin' huge! My Parisian 3BR (F4) apartment was just over half of that and
didn't feel small.

------
heraclius
The socialist roots of the PAP live on in institutional form if not policy.
Yesterday a May Day Rally was held, for example.

As K. Jeyaratnam says, Singaporeans get the government they deserve. A lack of
pressure on the government produces complacency. When they feel threatened we
have people of the Tharman and LKY type.

The destruction of these buildings is emblematic of the destruction of the old
competent Singapore. LHL’s rule has not seen any significant progress and much
backsliding, e.g., in the MRT, management of state enterprises, etc. These
buildings will be replaced, but they will be replaced by novelties, not
elements of a coherent vision as those built in the twentieth century were. It
was fun whilst it lasted.

~~~
munfred
This is an interesting insight. Do you live in Singapore or did you conclude
this from elsewhere?

------
Zigurd
Amusingly, "Stalin era" is a selling point for apartments in Riga.

